# Feb 6, 1995 significant date



## greyowl (Dec 6, 2011)

I have been reading the article on the significance of committing a relinquishing act before Feb 6, 1995. Here is the article: 
Did you relinquish before February 6, 1995? Then you did not have to inform the State Department | The Isaac Brock Society

I am confused because in parts of the article they mention the date Feb 6, 1995 and in other parts of the article they mention Feb 6, 1994.

I am trying to apply this to a case of a person who became a Canadian citizen with the intention of relinquishing US citizenship on Nov 4, 1994. She recently went before the consulate to get her CLN.

Based on the date she became Canadian, would she have been exempt from the requirement to notify State of her relinquishment? If so, would she also be exempt from any IRS obligations (ie forms or returns) now?


----------



## pwdunn (Nov 12, 2011)

greyowl said:


> I have been reading the article on the significance of committing a relinquishing act before Feb 6, 1995. Here is the article:
> Did you relinquish before February 6, 1995? Then you did not have to inform the State Department | The Isaac Brock Society
> 
> I am confused because in parts of the article they mention the date Feb 6, 1995 and in other parts of the article they mention Feb 6, 1994.
> ...


Thanks for pointing out this difference. I don't know what the answer is, but if perhaps you ask the question there (at Isaac Brock), I can get the original poster (whose work I put up with permission) to determine which date is more correct.


----------



## pwdunn (Nov 12, 2011)

You should also consider the concept of dominant nationality.


----------



## Therapist604 (Jan 8, 2012)

*International regulation of Nationality*

I have been following this forum threads for several months with great interest The questions regarding the constitutionality/legality of one nation enforcing their laws on citizens both born and residing in another country from birth intrigues me. The following article may be of interest to this discussion. The article is titled:

"Breaking the Genuine Link: The Contemporary International Legal Regulation of 
Nationality" written by Robert Sloane


----------



## johnpg (Nov 30, 2011)

Therapist604 said:


> I have been following this forum threads for several months with great interest The questions regarding the constitutionality/legality of one nation enforcing their laws on citizens both born and residing in another country from birth intrigues me. The following article may be of interest to this discussion. The article is titled:
> 
> "Breaking the Genuine Link: The Contemporary International Legal Regulation of
> Nationality" written by Robert Sloane


This is a good article. A link to it is: http://www.harvardilj.org/site/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/HILJ_50-1_Sloane.pdf

Has anyone found an answer to Greyowl's original question about dates?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2012)

Therapist604 said:


> I have been following this forum threads for several months with great interest The questions regarding the constitutionality/legality of one nation enforcing their laws on citizens both born and residing in another country from birth intrigues me. The following article may be of interest to this discussion. The article is titled:
> 
> "Breaking the Genuine Link: The Contemporary International Legal Regulation of
> Nationality" written by Robert Sloane



Thanks. If you could cross-post on The Isaac Brock Society | Liberty and justice for all United States persons in Canada and abroad, a lot viewers there would have an interest in this.


calgary411
The Isaac Brock Society | Liberty and justice for all United States persons in Canada and abroad


----------

